# Lieutenant Michael Chiapperini



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*

*Michael John "Chip" Chiapperini*

Webster Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, December 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/24/2012
*Weapon:* Rifle
*Suspect:* Committed suicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Lieutenant Michael Chiapperini was shot and killed while responding to a house fire at a home on Lake Road in Webster.

Lieutenant Chiapperini had responded to the fire as as a volunteer firefighter and was on the first piece of apparatus to arrive at the scene. As he and the other volunteer firefighters exited the pumper truck to start fighting the fire a subject opened fire on them from an ambush position. Lieutenant Chiapperini immediately assessed the situation and began providing tactical direction to the other firefighters to take cover. He then maneuvered through the fire truck's cab and began moving on foot towards the shooter's location as the other responders took cover.

As he made his way towards the subject he was shot in the head and fatally wounded.

The subject held other responding officers at bay for several hours until finally committing suicide.

Volunteer Firefighter Tomasz Kaczowka was also shot and killed by the subject.

Lieutenant Chiapperini had served with the Webster Police Department for 20 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21671-lieutenant-michael-john-chip-chiapperini#ixzz2KdQQOamN


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

R.I.P. Lt Chiapperini


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

A tradgedy. R.I.P. LT Chiapperini and FF Kaczowka


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Lieutenant Chiapperini


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Lt.


----------

